# deepwater horizon explosion



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Say a prayer for the folks out there, doesn't look good at all as several were burned and some maybe missing.

There is another posts on the TTMB

and one on MSN

"It's burning pretty good and there's no estimate on when the fire will be put out," O'Berry said. O'Berry said at one point the fire was so large and intense that it was hampering rescue efforts, WWL TV reported. 
Plaquemines Parish President Billy Nungesser said that as of 5:30 a.m., 15 people that were aboard the rig were still missing, WWL TV reported on its website. There had been reports of a lifeboat seen after the incident and a search was continuing to find it, he said. 
Nungesser also told the station that the rig was leaning and could become submerged. "The rig is leaning badly and the Coast Guard commander down here feels like it may go over sometime today," he said. "It’s still on fire."


----------



## Reel-Tite (May 26, 2009)

Prayers sent. As a worker in this industry I don't even want to image what that was like on a deep water well. There's no telling when they'll get that under control.


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Yeah.. I saw it on the news this morning.. Bad deal... praying for them!


----------



## jig (Aug 2, 2005)

I think we have fished this rig on the Big E. Anyone confirm?


----------



## 737flynfish (May 1, 2007)

Prayers sent to all the Men on the Horizon and those whom are risking there life's to save others. One thing that scares the HELL out of me is a FIRE! On my plane, or boat, or in my home. Here is a link to the New Orleans real time news with details.

http://www.nola.com/news/index.ssf/2010/04/at_least_8_injured_in_oil_rig.html


----------



## 737flynfish (May 1, 2007)

126 were on there on the rig, 7 injured, 11 missing as of 0810 April 21 from FOX news. Certainly hope those 11 are bobbing around in a lifeboat!


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

Prayers for the deepwater horizon and rescue crews.


----------



## Reel-Tite (May 26, 2009)

*Horizon Pics*

Not good, the rig is already exrtremely low to the water. You can also see the oil burning on the water's surface.


----------



## hillbilly deluxe (Jun 7, 2007)

Man that looks bad hope evey one got off ok. That is one thing that scared the hell out of me as well when i worked offshore. Being a sleep in your bunk and have something like this happen. I know we planned for it but still. Looks like it is going to sink


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Prayers sent - this must be the first major offshore rig explosion on a deep water drilling rig in the last 20 years, huh? anybody know? There is a great safety record but unfortunately, some folks will certainly try and use this tragedy as an excuse not to allow drilling off of Florida now.


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

*Deepwater Horizon*

OMG. That's bad.

Prayers sent.

Tom


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

BP doesnt exactly have a flawless safety record to begin with...prayers on up.


----------



## Reel-Tite (May 26, 2009)

*This Morning*

No more derrick standing, but it's still floating.


----------



## Toledo (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Hope everyone is OK! Prayers sent!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Holy sheep. That is BAD. My guys are over there fishing now. Not too far from that area. Crazy. Hoping for the best.

Brandon


----------



## bcj (Aug 14, 2005)

WOW. Prayers sent.


----------



## MullidaeRoseus (Mar 8, 2010)

All the news articles are still saying that the 11 are still missing... With the gulf being as calm as it is right now, don't know why they have not found them, but know that the CG is doing all they can... When I was offshore, especially deepwater, the escape modules were equipped with EPIRB's or so I was told... They did have a visual on a lifeboat and then it drifted out of view... Saying many prayers for these folks and their families... According to yahoo they were in drilling operations when it happened, but loosing control of the well is hard to believe... Praying for the best...


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

DANG. Hope everyone made it off safely. Hopefully this awsome weather right now will allow safety teams to work easier.


----------



## El Tractor (Sep 20, 2006)

What an ugly beautiful picture. Prayers sent.


----------



## nhampton (Aug 8, 2007)

News reports said the "platform" was not under production so it must be a blowout. Unless it bridges over on its own, it may take months to get another deepwater semi to the location to drill a relief well. It appears to be mostly gas, may minimize any pollution. Pray the seven missing made it to the Whitaker, prolonged exposure to even cool water can bring on hypothermia.


----------



## Saulnier (Dec 10, 2004)

Prayer sent for sure. Looks real bad, like the Piper Alpha did. Any one know who is going to put the fire out?
Cudd, Boots and Coots, Wild well control?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

a few other pics that i got by email:


----------



## chickenkiller (May 24, 2004)

www.nola.com is reporting 11 missing rig hands where found. Not confirmed yet.


----------



## mr. buck (Jan 11, 2009)

http://www.nola.com/business/index.ssf/2010/04/people-found.html

all eleven found!

*11 missing oil rig crew members found safe after explosion, parish president says*

*By Ramon Antonio Vargas, The Times-Picayune *

*April 21, 2010, 10:33AM*








Petty Officer 2nd Class Scott Lloyd / U.S. Coast GuardNEW ORLEANS - A Coast Guard MH-65C dolphin rescue helicopter and crew document the fire aboard the mobile offshore drilling unit Deepwater Horizon, while searching for survivors April 21, 2010. Multiple Coast Guard helicopters, planes and cutters responded to rescue the Deepwater Horizons 126 person crew. U.S. Coast Guard photo by Petty Officer 2nd Class Scott Lloyd. Rescuers have found the 11 people who went missing shortly after the oil drilling rig they were aboard exploded and caught fire in the Gulf of Mexico late Tuesday, according to Plaquemines Parish President Billy Nungesser. 
Nungesser said he received reports that the workers are alive and safe.
The Coast Guard was trying to verify this information at 10:48 a.m.


----------



## blakjax (Mar 29, 2010)

GREAT NEWS !!


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

I am totally awed, and it was lucky to get those 11 workers. The sound must be deafening - all that hydrocarbon on fire and 5 crewboats pumping water cannons at full RPM. Must be some major pucker factor to be working so close to the hot zone - imagine the captain on the sticks?


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Coupla three of those guys are from here. One of the hurt ones and two of the eleven that were missing. I deer hunted with one for a long time. The other married a girl that used to show stock when I was working with the extension service. 

Hope they a get home well.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Swells said:


> I am totally awed, and it was lucky to get those 11 workers. The sound must be deafening - all that hydrocarbon on fire and 5 crewboats pumping water cannons at full RPM. Must be some major pucker factor to be working so close to the hot zone - imagine the captain on the sticks?


Looks to me like someone mis-read the news, and they have not been found yet.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Prayers sent for the crew of the Horizon.


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

MSN has recanted the story that the 12 missing have been found. They remain missing at 1:30
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/36683314/ns/us_news-life/?GT1=43001


----------



## BigPig069 (May 20, 2006)

Prayer Sent to all involved!


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

wallacpl said:


> that was not bp they were drilling for bp no the facts


Are you saying BP has an excellent safety record?


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Cat O' Lies said:


> Are you saying BP has an excellent safety record?


No, he is saying its not actually BP that owns the platform.....therefore their (bp's) safety record is a mute point on this...


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

If the rig is under contract to BP does that relieve BP of any safety responsibilities?


----------



## tobyhamrick (Mar 8, 2005)

1st of all it is not a platform, it is a semi-sub drilling rig owned by TransOcean. BP contracts the rig on a day rate to drill the prospect, BP writes a drilling procedure and manages the drilling (ie decision makers), TO provides the iron Still to early to speculate but somebody messed up bigtime (or equipment failure not likely). This is a $1Bln mistake

This is a very bad event that could and should have been avoided. This will probably be a Harvard case study one day demonstrating an ineffective management style (ie shuttle disaster). The main concern is for the hurt and missing, it might be a while before they cap this well.

TH


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Wow. Prayers for all involved. What an inferno.


----------



## GalvestonGooner (Jun 19, 2009)

I have been speaking with my dad about this before it even exploded. Bear with me as I am not a subsea engineer. Yesterday or the day before he was called about a possible well blowout or leak or something on a well about 20 miles away from the horizon. After sending a guy out there it was determined that it was not their well. The noticeable sheen was coming from the horizon where they were changing out some equipment yet nobody heard any report of it. Anyway then the thing blows up at 10:30. Maybe something was changed out wrong. Again, before I get jumped on by all the oil guys, I will get a more concise story when I speak to him again. All I know is he has been in meeting after meeting today.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

tobyhamrick said:


> 1st of all it is not a platform, it is a semi-sub drilling rig owned by TransOcean. BP contracts the rig on a day rate to drill the prospect, BP writes a drilling procedure and manages the drilling (ie decision makers), TO provides the iron Still to early to speculate but somebody messed up bigtime (or equipment failure not likely). This is a $1Bln mistake
> 
> This is a very bad event that could and should have been avoided. This will probably be a Harvard case study one day demonstrating an ineffective management style (ie shuttle disaster). The main concern is for the hurt and missing, it might be a while before they cap this well.
> 
> TH


That's a reach. I'm sure you know a lot more about the business than I do, but even I know that blowouts happen.

If it was mismanaged a lot of probably good people are going to be ruined professionally and maybe personally.

Eleven guys are still missing and after seeing the pictures I'd say it looks pretty grim. Let's concentrate on them for now.


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

From what I understand....unless the rig as moved ( it can still move under DP can't it? ) when it goes over it can still hit the well head / riser and start a pretty nasty environmental disaster I would call it. I work for a Sub sea service company and we're getting some pretty recent nasty pictures back.


----------



## tobyhamrick (Mar 8, 2005)

LW

Blowouts do occur and almost all of them can be prevented. But keep in mind this is not just a regular blowout this is the *first "deepwater" blowout in the GOM* and involves a major. Major's generally have pretty good safety records especially when it comes to deepwater drilling(combined they have pumped roughly over $500Bln into the GOM DW) STill to early to speculate, but as someone else stated if the rig sinks and/or equipment and debris falls onto the subseea wellhead that would make this a extremely costly and difficult task to get this well under control.

TH


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

*Deepwater Horizon*

Howdy,
I would venture to say that a buoyant platform in 5,000' of water, if it begins to sink, and given ANY current at all, it is extremely unlikely that the rig will go straight down and hit the wellhead. Any derricks, cranes, or other debris that fall off may be another matter.

I think everybody has been accounted for - right? I sure hope so.

Tom


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

I was in Morgan City (Hwy 90) corridor today and had meetings with several commercial dive companies....a tight knit industry....My prayers to those injured or with family and friends involved.


----------



## fishnsurf (Oct 24, 2009)

my buddy was on the rig and he managed to survive. prayers go out to those still missing.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

My understanding was that as of this afternoon the rig was listing at about 10 degrees but not sinking, which was a concern but remember that Thunderhorse tilted over twice after that much and did not "turn turtle" (Hurricane Dennis, 25 degrees). But any tilting is a concern, along with lives of the crewmen and all the fires and hydrocarbon leaks. 

God bless.


----------



## BF (Jun 7, 2007)

buddy of mine leaves from Ingleside aboard the MSRC oil responder headed that way----


----------



## chivochavez (Jan 19, 2008)

Fingers crossed and hands together praying.


----------



## baystealth07 (Nov 30, 2009)

thats one big fire ! hope everyone is accounted for and ok.


----------



## phil k (May 8, 2007)

one of the guys that got air lifted to hospital was from bandera,texas


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

This mornings 10:05am Terra satellite pass, showing the amount of smoke.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

I asked my mom (a petroleum engineer for the past 33 years) if blowouts happen after the casing is done and she said that it should be almost impossible. She also said that if it is a blowout, then it is likely that another well will need to be drilled to contain this mess.


----------



## Captain Wilk (Apr 4, 2009)

Very sad day! Prayers for the crews and associated family members. Great response and efforts by the rescue workers and attending vessels! Great job Nakika and other neighbor structures for assisting when called upon. The talk on the VHF was many fishing vessels stored their gear and began their own searching grids. It is very calm in the MC area right now. This is accurate as I am just a few miles from the disaster. Let's just hope and pray for the best. "LORD guide someone to them boys and bring them home safe"! AMEN


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

Found some footage of the fire, shot by the coasties


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

Swells said:


> I am totally awed, and it was lucky to get those 11 workers. The sound must be deafening - all that hydrocarbon on fire and 5 crewboats pumping water cannons at full RPM. Must be some major pucker factor to be working so close to the hot zone - imagine the captain on the sticks?


No crewboats in those pictures. Supply boats yes. Crewboat fire monitors don't have that kind of range or capacity in general. Those supply boats have huge pumps.

I think it's funny how reporters will state the obvious as if it's actually news. For example: The rig was drilling but not in production. Duh. That's like saying, "The plane was flying but not on the ground." With the small exceptions of jackup rigs drilling through an existing jacket, or Spar mods like the Mods 150, if a well is being drilled, then the platform is not in production, and vice versa. Something that produces doesn't drill (again, with the exception of the Mods 150 etc) and vice versa.


----------



## GalvestonGooner (Jun 19, 2009)

My old man sent me this to explain all this better to me if anyone wants to check it out.

http://www.rigzone.com/training/insight.asp?insight_id=300&c_id=1

http://www.kingdomdrilling.co.uk/drillops/equipment/DWSS02.pdf


----------



## Reel-Tite (May 26, 2009)

I'm a deepwater drilling egineer working in West Africa at the moment. All I can say is that it is very difficult to speculate what went on because of the lack of information. Believe me, BP mostly, but Transocean as well, will be very selective as to what information will ever be released. 

I can promise one thing; it definitely goes against BP's safety record. Transocean doesn't design or write the drilling programs on the wells there equipment drills. BP does. Transocean's record as well as reputation will also be affected.

The only piece of information that was given to the media was a report in the Baton Rouge paper which said they had reached TD (total depth) and were running casing. Until casing is run and cemented the well is still open to mother nature. There have been a lot of well control situations as well as blowouts that happened while casing was being run because it's generally harder to detect an influx of hydrocarbons.

As stated above, if doesn't bridge off on it's own they'll have to drill a relief well. No easy task in 5,000' water when the world's eyes are on you. I hope thay are successful, and I hope the best for personnel and their families.


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

*deepwater horizon*

I just read that 11 are still missing.

Did they ever locate the lifeboat that drifted out of sight?

Tom


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

one of my best friends is on the "sister" rig in close proximity to the Horizon. They have completely shut down (cementing anyways so doesn't matter) and are acting as a base for operations. Refueling the boats, feeding, etc the crews out there. Trying to get ahold of him again for more info. The news keeps saying they were drilling, not in production- conflicting stories are coming up over the radio out there as he said he doesnt think that's true, they were preparing for production, not drilling... Anyhow just thought it was interesting. he also said the number of people over the radios has been both 11 and 12 missing.

Lord save their souls...


----------



## DrewWard6 (Jan 22, 2010)

*Pictures from this Morning*

Man


----------



## dragonbait (Mar 15, 2007)

Right now it doesn't matter how it happened. All that matters is that we keep our prayers going for the 11 missing and their family. I have a very good friend of mine who is unfortunatly 1 of the 11 missing, he has a wife and 2 small children @ home waiting on some good news. I'm praying for you bro. Can't wait to hear your stories over a couple of cool ones!


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Reel-Tite said:


> The only piece of information that was given to the media was a report in the Baton Rouge paper which said they had reached TD (total depth) and were running casing. Until casing is run and cemented the well is still open to mother nature.


That makes the most sense to me. It'll be interesting to see what the ROV crews discover.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

dragonbait said:


> Right now it doesn't matter how it happened. All that matters is that we keep our prayers going for the 11 missing and their family. I have a very good friend of mine who is unfortunatly 1 of the 11 missing, he has a wife and 2 small children @ home waiting on some good news. I'm praying for you bro. Can't wait to hear your stories over a couple of cool ones!


may God Bless and protect your friend and all those who are at the mercy of the seas. Bring 'em home Lord. Bring 'em home...


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

hilton said:


> I just read that 11 are still missing.
> 
> Did they ever locate the lifeboat that drifted out of sight?
> 
> Tom


The life raft that drifted away yesterday early morning was recovered around 5:30 AM (yesterday) however it had nobody inside it.


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

The rig sank!
http://blogs.chron.com/newswatchenergy/archives/2010/04/transocean_rig_1.html


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Very sad situation. Prayers sent for the missing crew and their families and friends. 
Mike


----------



## DrewWard6 (Jan 22, 2010)

Coast Guard has released that the rig sank before lunch time today.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

One of those eleven was one of the guys from here. The other one that was reported to be one of the missing wasn't.

Doesn't look good.


----------



## girlsfishtoo! (Jun 27, 2006)

Truly tragic. I work in the O & G industry so this really hits home for me. Prayers sent to all involved...


----------



## Voodoo2448 (Aug 9, 2006)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100422/ap_on_bi_ge/us_louisiana_oil_rig_explosion

just saw this...prayers to the missing and their families


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

sad day for a lot of folks.....prayers go out


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

The AP report is kind of confusing - did it sink or capsize? Did it capsize first and then sink...???

Does anybody know?


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

Godspeed fella's.....bad deal


----------



## BF (Jun 7, 2007)

not sure where or how you guys are getting these pictures but they are really great pictures of a tragic deal--


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

*Rigzone report*

The US Coast Guard office in Louisiana has confirmed that Transocean's semisubmersible, Deepwater Horizon, has sunk in approximately 5,000 feet of water off the coast of Louisiana at approximately 10:30 a.m, (CST) this morning. The rig capsized less than two days after erupting into flames from a blowout. BP's Incident Management Team is continuing to make every effort to respond to the spill in coordination with Transocean, the USCG, and the Minerals Management Service.
Transocean could not be reached for comment.
At approximately 10 p.m. (CST) Tuesday, April 20th, an explosion rocked the drilling rig, which was located in Mississippi Canyon Block 252. The rig, which was working for BP, has just finished drilling their Macondo prospect and the well was being cased and suspended for later completion.
Efforts to quench the fire had been unsuccessful according to reports from the US Coast Guard. ROVs were deployed in an attempt to shut the BOPs in order to gain control of the well. The cause of the explosion is not known at this time.
According to RigLogix, the Deepwater Horizon, an RBS-8D-designed dynamically-positioned semisub, is rated to work in water depths up to 10,000' and with a rated drilling depth capacity of 30,000'. The rig is under long-term contract to BP through September 2013 and its current dayrate is $502,000. The Deepwater Horizon was built in Ulsan, South Korea by Hyundai Heavy Industries at a cost of approximately $365 million and entered service in 2001


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

I wish Red Adair was still around. He would've had it out! I met that dude when I was a little kid. Neat guy. He gave me a zippo - on the back it said " stolen from red adair"


----------



## holysmokes (Jul 9, 2008)

CaptainJMB said:


> I wish Red Adair was still around. He would've had it out! I met that dude when I was a little kid. Neat guy. He gave me a zippo - on the back it said " stolen from red adair"


That's about the silliest comment I've ever heard. Apparently you know next to nothing about well control or blowouts.


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

it was supposed to be silly, yes....it was silly. a little bit better than the morbid approach of 11 roughnecks are gone dont you think?

I dont know a heck of alot, but know enough to have a conversation - I'm guessing your an expert?


----------



## holysmokes (Jul 9, 2008)

Well why don't you keep your silly comments to yourself and pray for the 11 people still missing.


----------



## fishnsurf (Oct 24, 2009)

Spoke to my buddy around 3 a.m. when he came ashore. Said he was in the breakroom when he heard a loud boom. He got up to check it out when all of a sudden a shock wave came through and knocked him down. He ran to his room to get his vest and went topside to see all hell break loose. He ran to his life boat and got in. He said it was pretty chaotic and there were people jumping off the platform into the water. Said the whole ordeal was surreal.

God speed to those missing.


----------



## lawyer_80 (Jun 24, 2006)

*God Bless*

May God Bless those that were injured and those that are missing, as well as their kin.

As a maritime injury lawyer I personally believe this happens way too much...it is tragic. Just my 2 cents.

www.vosslawfirm.com

:texasflag BV :texasflag


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

*More photos from today...*

Few shots...


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

*more*

few more


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

lawyer_80 said:


> May God Bless those that were injured and those that are missing, as well as their kin.
> 
> As a maritime injury lawyer I personally believe this happens way too much...it is tragic. Just my 2 cents.
> 
> ...


I don't think this is the appropriate time or place to be advertising. What a low life scum bag.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

chad said:


> I don't think this is the appropriate time or place to be advertising. What a low life scum bag.


x2!!


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Crazy pictures for sure! Looks like a waterspout in pic 5!


----------



## lawyer_80 (Jun 24, 2006)

Not advertising...Just a concerned member...I don't need the work...But, thank you for your concern


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> Crazy pictures for sure! Looks like a waterspout in pic 5!


I saw that too... I have a few more but most have been posted I wanted to share the ones a buddy of mine took on the boat of the scene.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

lawyer_80 said:


> Not advertising...Just a concerned member...I don't need the work...But, thank you for your concern


Probably should have refrained from putting your website in their then bro especially with one of the guys here whose close buddy is one of the missing and another thread talking about how a lady is already filing suit. I see you had good intentions but the website link will probably throw some people from your intended message.


----------



## lawyer_80 (Jun 24, 2006)

WestEndAngler said:


> Probably should have refrained from putting your website in their then bro especially with one of the guys here whose close buddy is one of the missing and another thread talking about how a lady is already filing suit. I see you had good intentions but the website link will probably throw some people from your intended message.


Agreed...my bad guys.

BV


----------



## capt.wronghand (Feb 10, 2005)

*JONES ACT CHASING SCUM BAG*



lawyer_80 said:


> May God Bless those that were injured and those that are missing, as well as their kin.
> 
> As a maritime injury lawyer I personally believe this happens way too much...it is tragic. Just my 2 cents.
> 
> ...


WHAT A SORRY SOB YOU ARE TO LEAVE YOUR JONES ACT CHASING WEB SITE TOTALLY UN CALLED FOR !!


----------



## Toledo (Mar 6, 2006)

http://i488.photobucket.com/albums/rr248/toledo321/DeepwaterHorizonBuringandGoingdo-2.jpghttp://i488.photobucket.com/albums/rr248/toledo321/DeepwaterHorizonBuringandGoingdo-3.jpg


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Amazing shots......


----------



## hillbilly deluxe (Jun 7, 2007)

chad said:


> I don't think this is the appropriate time or place to be advertising. What a low life scum bag.


I agree what a piece of work!!!!!!!!


----------



## txseadog (May 23, 2004)

I'm thankful that the majority made it off safety, very sad day for family & friends of the missing 11. Prayers sent to all involved.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

capt.wronghand said:


> WHAT A SORRY SOB YOU ARE TO LEAVE YOUR JONES ACT CHASING WEB SITE TOTALLY UN CALLED FOR !!


He did apologize... Bad time to put up his website but he did post an apology... I think he meant well but his post could be easily taken wrong way... Let's focus on prayer for the 11 missing instead of 1 bad post.


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

chad said:


> I don't think this is the appropriate time or place to be advertising. What a low life scum bag.





WestEndAngler said:


> x2!!





capt.wronghand said:


> WHAT A SORRY SOB YOU ARE TO LEAVE YOUR JONES ACT CHASING WEB SITE TOTALLY UN CALLED FOR !!





hillbilly deluxe said:


> I agree what a piece of work!!!!!!!!


 Geezz Guys!! Ease up....the guys been a member since 06....not many posts, dont think at all that it was a advertisment.....Its a trying time for alot of people related and who are friends with the missing...No need to crucify a fellow 2cooler....


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

See the post above yours ANYBDYHERE


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

I would assume the Coast Guard got a video of it going down?

Awful... lots of prayers. Tragic event.


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

Prayers sent!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Prayers for the missing and injured and dead. Prayers of thanks for those who escaped. Such tragedy, and a reminder to the rest of us not to take today for granted. Working in a plant/refinery, it crosses my mind each time I come through the gate what could happen that day. Gonna log off now and hug my kids.


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

awesome pics.
now what? try to figure out if there is an underwater gusher?
now that the fire is out is that thing floatable if it can be found in 5k feet of water and the pontoons inflated? disclaimer: not in the oil field so my lingo may be incorrect.


----------



## 200ZX (Dec 14, 2009)

Prayers sent to everyone involved. Families you are all in our hearts and we are here for you.


----------



## hillbilly deluxe (Jun 7, 2007)

drfishalot said:


> awesome pics.
> now what? try to figure out if there is an underwater gusher?
> now that the fire is out is that thing float able if it can be found in K feet of water and the pontoons inflated? disclaimer: not in the oil field so my lingo may be incorrect.


I would bet that it hit the bottom really hard. The deeper it got the heavier it would be by loosing air flotation. i bet it was hauling but the time it got to the bottom. wonder what kind of currents where out there and how for it drifted.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> BP doesnt exactly have a flawless safety record to begin with...prayers on up.


This is true but Transocean is as good as they get. We have several Transocean rigs working for us and they are safety conscious professionals.

Prayers going out for all involved.


----------



## fishngrl1377 (Aug 30, 2007)

Prayers to all involved.


----------



## 737flynfish (May 1, 2007)

Hey, WESTEND and TOLEDO
Thank for sharing those magnificent pictures with us. It was an amazing sight, yet horrifying to think we lost brothers out there. Prayers and support for the families!


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

737flynfish said:


> Hey, WESTEND and TOLEDO
> Thank for sharing those magnificent pictures with us. It was an amazing sight, yet horrifying to think we lost brothers out there. Prayers and support for the families!


I just took them from another board I was on, I can't take credit for the photos but wanted to share some different pictures over here that were taken on scene by a buddy on another board.


----------

